# Shaving......HELP!



## CharliGirl (Nov 16, 2009)

My clipper was free.  My mother cuts my dad and brother's hair, so I get the hand-me-downs (usually Wahl) that need a bit of work done to them. I think she usually spends around $40 for a pair. They work great for trimming bridle paths, legs, and such. I'm not sure how well they would hold up to body clipping though. A more expensive industrial clipper may be the way to go since donkey's have such thick hair.

I would imagine if you stopped trimming his hair sometime in the late summer/fall, it would grow back in time for winter. I don't have any experience with this though.

Keep in mind that if you do remove his hair, it would make him more vulnerable to insects--you'd definitely want to keep on the fly protection!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You should only have to do one body clip, and I would do it fairly soon, so it doesn't interfere with his fall/winter growth. 

A cheap pair of clippers, like those you can find at WalMart, will not do a full body clip on him. You will need atleast a clipper like an Andis Super Two Speed (which is a dog clipper, although they sell them with wider blades for horses, as well)...these can run anywhere from 120-180 depending on where you get them, but they will do the job much better than a cheapo 40$ pair...you'd probably burn that clipper out after a few swipes. 

Another option would be to invest in horse clipper, but those will run atleast 230-290, and upwards of that, however they will get the job done quicker and most efficiently; they do tend to be louder, though, and bulkier to handle, which is why I go for the smaller regular heavy duty dog clippers.

I did a body clip on my mare this winter, and I think it took me about 45 minutes; and she's a nearly 16 hh mare, with some bulk to her! I used one of my dog clippers and a 7 blade against the grain of the coat.


----------



## CloudNine (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! Another question: where should I buy one? (I told you I'm inexperienced!) I am looking at Petsmarts website, and they seem to range anywhere from $50-$150. They do have a dog shaving kit though, for $70, but I'm not sure if it's strong enough. I'll put the link at the end. More input would be greatly appreciated! 

Andis Easy Clip 12-Piece Pet Grooming Kit - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Andis 68035 Progress Cattle & Horse Hair Clipper#
you need something nise and heavy duty for a bidy clip. I probably spent this much over 30 yrs ago


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the brand of body clipper I have always used:

Horse Grooming Supplies: Oster Clipmaster Kit for Horses, Ponies, and other Equines

Expensive, but they will last a lifetime if you take care of them. 

The clipper I like for light clipping is the Oster A - 5:

Horse Grooming Supplies: Oster Dual Speed A5 Turbo Equine Clippers

On a donkey, you might be able to get a whole body clip done with these using a number 10 or number 5 blade; but you would have to be very careful to avoid the clippers over heating. You'd need a spare set of blades, lots of clipper lube and blade wash. 

I clip my 10.2 H pony every spring as he has a very heavy coat and suffers in the hot weather. I would not attempt to do his whole body with the A - 5s as I believe I would destroy them. 

I use the big ones on his body, and the A - 5s on his legs and head.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

You'll definitely want to invest in body clippers, although I don't think you'd have to do get a ridiculously expensive pair. I don't have heavy-duty clippers at all, and I trace clip my mare with them every winter. It takes me a bit longer because their smaller, and also because it's a trace clip, not a full body.

When you do clip him, I wouldn't worry about his legs unless you want to trim up his feathers. He'll look just fine with mildly hairy legs, and the legs are hard to clip even for the experienced. Clipping his head is also something you may want to skip out on unless you feel confident enough not to poke him in the eye and he's not afraid.

I find clipping very fun, but be prepared to change your clothes and/or shower afterwards, hair gets EVERYWHERE! And take pictures! =]


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

We have 5 miniatures that we clip every year. Once in late Spring.
Do not worry about it interfering with getting a winter coat in....
They still get their extremely heavy winter coats in just fine!

One other thing that really helps, make sure you start with a really clean, and dry, animal. 
It helps the blades from dulling as quickly....


----------

